# RC Pro Texas Round 1 at Gulf Coast Raceway



## cjtamu

Signups are open. These usually fill pretty fast.

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1327


----------



## GoFaster

I'll be riding dirt bikes unless the rain is real bad.


----------



## cjtamu

Thought all your dirt bike races were on Sunday? you have to come up with another excuse.


----------



## GoFaster

Practice and I am going to race bike classes on Saturday.


----------



## mmorrow

so far 150 signed up.

For any of our locals that think you might want to make this race I would get signed up and paid.

To pay you can call the Mikes and pay by phone. 

I believe the cap is set at 175 and then we will fill the heats.


----------



## Big Phil

I can't wait for this race...


----------



## cjtamu

Oh man, invitation came in the mail yesterday. I forgot we have a wedding to go to in Huntsville on the 13th. My day just got a whole lot busier. Phil, about an hour from Porter to H'ville?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I signed up for E-buggy........now lets see if I can get my buggy put together before then!


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Oh man, invitation came in the mail yesterday. I forgot we have a wedding to go to in Huntsville on the 13th. My day just got a whole lot busier. Phil, about an hour from Porter to H'ville?


Yep..


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I signed up for E-buggy........now lets see if I can get my buggy put together before then!


What do you need?


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> Yep..


Cool. What would it take for you to have computer issues b/w, say, 1:45 to 4:30? Got a PayPal account? :slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Big Phil said:


> What do you need?


TIME!!! LOL


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> TIME!!! LOL


Goshhh..:headknock


----------



## joeyp1997

*Hotels near Track.*

Can anyone tell me if there are an hotels close to the track and also if they are in a good area. I will be coming down for the race and do not know to much about the area since I am from Memphis, TN.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

look for hotels near Intercontinental Airport and US HWY 59

That should put you within 15 minutes of the track......


----------



## mmorrow

I think if you go to RC signup they have several hotels listed.
BTW have you signed up yet for the race yet?


----------



## joeyp1997

Yes I have already signed up, I figured it would fill up fast so I signed up early. I am running Sportsman Arena, 4wd and 2wd Short Course.

Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## cjtamu

Just a friendly reminder, but the race is capped out, so if you've already registered you have to be paid by March 01 or you lose your spot. No on-line payments, but you can call the shop and do cc over the phone. I assume they'll accept old skool mailed in payments also LOL.

I think there are still probably some heat filler slots open, so if you haven't signed up yet, better get in touch with David Lovett quick.


----------



## JMartin

Is this race really FULL already, I know of about a dozen La drivers who were planning to make it but none of us got signed up in time. Now what?


----------



## Smiley

As of now, Its full. Everyone that is signed up has untill March 1st to pay to keep their spots. So, after March 1st, You should contact David Lovett to see if there are anymore spots avaliable.


----------



## sfleuriet

That is so stupid blocking people from signing up for a race.


----------



## jep527

Why is there a limit on how many can race. Just want to know.


----------



## nik77356

Because its a one day race and we want to be able to get done before Monday night.


----------



## cjtamu

jmartin, hit David Lovett up and ask. Just looking at the entries, it looks like there might be some slots still open to fill heats, depeending on what class you're talking about. The last I heard from David a few days ago was that there were still a few slots open. Don't know, Smiley may have info I don't.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

-


----------



## Big Phil

jep527 said:


> Why is there a limit on how many can race. Just want to know.


You can only have so many it's just a one day event. Everyone has known about this race for awhile now.


----------



## bobbyc1127

Speaking from a person that has been at these events...although there is 175 signed up doesn't mean all 175 will show up so there maybe some open spots. Although like it was said earlier it is a 1 day race and I would myself like to get home sometime before monday.


----------



## mmorrow

If you want to sign up now call David Lovett and ask about filling heats.
His number is on RC Sign up.

Or you can get on a waiting list up at the hobby shop and wait until March 1st and see who does not get paid on time.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Friday night of practice for the race Mikes is going to offer Drink tell the keg is empty beer and eat pizza until its gone for 5 bucks a head! In the bar upstairs over the pits!!! Spread the word!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayrroger

Sweet! Ill drink $5 worth of beer!


----------



## mmorrow

Beer and pizza for 5 dollars Friday night.
Is it Friday yet?


----------



## mmorrow

only 3 more post roger


----------



## killerkustoms

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Friday night of practice for the race Mikes is going to offer Drink tell the keg is empty beer and eat pizza until its gone for 5 bucks a head! In the bar upstairs over the pits!!! Spread the word!!!!!!!!!!


Cool upstairs room party, the only thing missing is adult entertainment, I'll through in another $5 if we can make that happen.:idea:


----------



## jbranham50

I heard Mark and Thomas will be providing that called How the Jack n the Box met the Snowmonkey. I'll just fill my beer and go back down stairs.


----------



## mmorrow

that is dumb


----------



## jbranham50

Only because its true


----------



## killerkustoms

lol


----------



## killerkustoms

I'm planning on coming out early Saturday morning and was wondering is there gonna be any tables actually open for use. Everytime I go to Mike's and get there before the crowd, to find out majority of the tables say "Reserved for someone" and those people don't show up till hours after I get there, really gets me :hairout:, Jeremy, Phil any ideas or know if theres a reservation list I can get on for a table?


----------



## mmorrow

Rubine I know about the tables that are reserved and it is usually only about 5 or 6. maybe 10 to 15 for this race. That is not the majority of the tables. They have over 100
I do not think you have anything to worry about. ; )


----------



## killerkustoms

mmorrow said:


> Rubine I know about the tables that are reserved and it is usually only about 5 or 6. maybe 10 to 15 for this race. That is not the majority of the tables. They have over 100
> I do not think you have anything to worry about. ; )


sounds good if not make room in your trailer for me...lol


----------



## cjtamu

Rubine, usually those spots are people that get there Friday to practice and claim a pit space, so they don't have to get there at the crack of dawn Saturday.


----------



## killerkustoms

cjtamu said:


> Rubine, usually those spots are people that get there Friday to practice and claim a pit space, so they don't have to get there at the crack of dawn Saturday.


That's my point, with 220 entries and most of that out of towners, I'm sure Friday is gonna be a full and hectic day, with many leaving there stuff overnight. I'm gonna play it safe and bring pop-up/table and hope there's still some room.


----------



## cjtamu

Give Mark a roll of duct tape and $5 for beer and pizza and you're covered LOL.


----------



## jbranham50

cjtamu said:


> Give Mark a roll of duct tape and $5 for beer and pizza and you're covered LOL.


Or just give that to me....


----------



## Snowmonkey

Rubine cash is king. I can be bribed into giving you Marks spot in my trailer ;-)


----------



## Snowmonkey

There will be plenty of tables for everyone I have never seen them run out of tables you may not get to sit exactly where you wont to if you are late but you will have a table


----------



## darrenwilliams

Rubine, I can't imagine that there won't be a table there for you. You got to the River at 7:00 AM for a 3:00 PM Race. I assume you will be getting to Mike's about Midnight to start test and tune. lol


----------



## jbranham50

Yea Rubine......Gosh!!!


----------



## Big Phil

killerkustoms said:


> I'm planning on coming out early Saturday morning and was wondering is there gonna be any tables actually open for use. Everytime I go to Mike's and get there before the crowd, to find out majority of the tables say "Reserved for someone" and those people don't show up till hours after I get there, really gets me :hairout:, Jeremy, Phil any ideas or know if theres a reservation list I can get on for a table?


Come out on the 12th put your name on the table you use for practice thats what everyone does.


----------



## bjm2978

For everyone that worked on track great job can't wait


----------



## killerkustoms

Big Phil said:


> Come out on the 12th put your name on the table you use for practice thats what everyone does.


Now thats a great idea Phil, will it be ok to leave stuff overnight or not a good thing to do.


----------



## Big Phil

killerkustoms said:


> Now thats a great idea Phil, will it be ok to leave stuff overnight or not a good thing to do.


I wouldn't leave mine..You can if you want.:redface:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

The only tables reserved are mine and Phills!:cop:


----------



## Smiley

And Mine, !


----------



## Doc Hepner

Hey...Mitch and I have had ours reserved and marked for months now.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

Jeremy or Phil, do I need to reserve a spot for my RV trailer?:question:


----------



## cjtamu

Earl_Sparky said:


> Jeremy or Phil, do I need to reserve a spot for my RV trailer?:question:


Nope. They said you could have Mark's spot, they'll move him when you get there.:slimer:


----------



## Big Phil

I got you covered Earl. Everyone needs to know 1 table per racer at this race. It's gonna be tight.


----------



## Smiley

Yea, Tight!


----------



## jasonwipf

Babaganosh


----------



## mmorrow

We will be laying the pipe on Sunday, and doing a final clean up. 
If you can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## nvanderpool

*Time?*

Mark what time are you starting? I should be able to make it around 1:00.
Hope it doesn't rain so we can watch some on-road!

40% on the weather channel!sad3sm


----------



## mmorrow

We are looking for someone that might want to help out during the race. Kind of like a club bouncer type dude. The job would be to watch the gates entering the track area to control traffic, and to make sure that racers do not go back to the pits after their race. This will ensure that we have marshall's ready for the next race.
It would be best if this person was not racing this weekend and just wanted to watch and hang out. If we can not find a non racer, maybe we can rotate a few guys. 

My vote would be JB. He fits the profile perfectly.
Or how about biff-Gary, maybe Lyn Pate


----------



## cjtamu

How about Jim Miller? He's been threatening to come hang out anyway. What time does practice start on Friday? RC Signup says 12:00 AM, but I assume they're not opening at midnight.


----------



## nik77356

ROFLMAO Chris. I was about to say the same thing! I know he reads this once in a while, maybe he'll see it. Mark, give him a call and offer him some beer and fish. I bet he'll do it! Haha


----------



## mmorrow

I will call him and see what he says. good idea


----------



## mmorrow

He is fishing.


----------



## katjim00

Yep I will be fishing out of town actually. Sorry....I could do that job though, I have been known to get an attitude with stupid people. Man tough decision here, go fish a lake I have wanted to go to for a year, or go yell at people. hmmmmmm. lol 


Good luck this weekend fellas I will be on the water


----------



## darrenwilliams

go yell at people and get a fillet of fish from Mickey D's. Much more entertaining.


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> How about Jim Miller? He's been threatening to come hang out anyway. What time does practice start on Friday? RC Signup says 12:00 AM, but I assume they're not opening at midnight.


 10am..


----------



## jbranham50

Thanks for your vote Mark but I think I'll race instead.


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> 10am..


Sorry for the phone call Phil, guess I should have checked the forums one more time. Just trying to schedule my Friday so I can work 1/2 day and let someone else pay for my trip up there LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Great job on the track guys, sorry I couldnt lend a hand......I will see you guys Sat. maybe even Friday.....I am pitting in the open bar upstairs, won't have to walk much to get a bur...lol..
If someone gets there Friday, can you hold a spot for me? no, not by hwy 59 either...lol


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> We are looking for someone that might want to help out during the race. Kind of like a club bouncer type dude. The job would be to watch the gates entering the track area to control traffic, and to make sure that racers do not go back to the pits after their race. This will ensure that we have marshall's ready for the next race.
> It would be best if this person was not racing this weekend and just wanted to watch and hang out. If we can not find a non racer, maybe we can rotate a few guys.
> 
> My vote would be JB. He fits the profile perfectly.
> Or how about biff-Gary, maybe Lyn Pate


Just hit Mark in the back with some food.....he will yell!


----------



## Bigj

I was worried for a minute all you guys at mikes and Mark was laying pipe WOW what a hoto


----------



## mmorrow

lol


----------



## modad

mmorrow said:


> We are looking for someone that might want to help out during the race. Kind of like a club bouncer type dude. The job would be to watch the gates entering the track area to control traffic, and to make sure that racers do not go back to the pits after their race. This will ensure that we have marshall's ready for the next race.
> It would be best if this person was not racing this weekend and just wanted to watch and hang out. If we can not find a non racer, maybe we can rotate a few guys.
> 
> My vote would be JB. He fits the profile perfectly.
> Or how about biff-Gary, maybe Lyn Pate


This is Robert. I can bounce, but will need to leave the race a couple time sat to take of the 4 dogs i'm dogsitting! Should only be gone for 45 min each time

Let me know


----------



## griz

*I'll be there*

I'm feeling pretty decent after shooting last weekend so I should be able to make it back down on Sat to video the race. Big Phil twisted my arm a bit  So get them shined up and lets make some good video on Sat.

Griz


----------



## mmorrow

Robert you would be perfect. I think we can find someone to fill in for you while you are away. Thanks

Great Griz. See ya Saturday


----------



## modad

I'll be at Mike's Friday we can discuss


----------



## wily

what classes will have AAA mains?


----------



## nik77356

Only E-Buggy. At the Finals though, all electric classes will have triple A-mains.


----------



## Smiley

Paul,

Going to Mikes today to pick up some stuff. I'll mark ya a pit spot.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Smiley said:


> Paul,
> 
> Going to Mikes today to pick up some stuff. I'll mark ya a pit spot.


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Just wanted to let everyone know i will have the Serpent Buggy here foe everyone to look at!


----------



## kstoracing

Hey Phill,

Will the on-road track be open? I have a .12 I want to break-in and thought I could go up there watc some races and break in a baby engine.


----------



## kstoracing

Can we touch that Cobra? lol.


----------



## slickrick

kstoracing said:


> Can we touch that Cobra? lol.


Maybe they will have a R/C car petting zoo...


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, yeah with security...lol.


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Hey Phill,
> 
> Will the on-road track be open? I have a .12 I want to break-in and thought I could go up there watc some races and break in a baby engine.


2.4 should be ok.


----------



## kstoracing

Ok, thanks Phil.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Wife is off this weekend, 11yr old is going out of town, wife is spending the day with the baby tomorrow.....See you guys in the AM sometime.


PS.....I will have my tuning screwdriver with me


----------



## fast1970

Anyonr know how to gt ahold of Grayson? I owe him some pit help!


----------



## jasonwipf

Had FUN! Got home late (omg its 5am Ineed to get off this stupid computer). Great track design mark and ty to all who made it happen.


----------



## griz

*Here is a quick one -- Video*

Managed to jack up my back so I only have about an hour of tape. Starting at race 8 I think. Went ahead and did this one before I get any stiffer and can't sit at the editor. I think I have enough for more but I'll have to see. Sorry.

www.promofo-racing.org/RCPRO-Hou-1.html

I'll put up the downloadable soon. I'm probably going to be down for a couple of weeks at a minimum. Just the wrong time of the year for back problems. Maybe I should have rested it from last weekend. Oh well. Wish I could have stayed longer but there is not much use in trying to video when you are having spasms.

Griz


----------



## griz

*MP4*

This is 3550kbps close to what comes out of the camera as I can get.

www.promofo-racing.org/video/Gulf-Coast/RCPRO-Hou-1.zip

Griz


----------



## troytyro

Great video GriZ!!!


----------



## skillett

Congrats to all at the TX pro race , finished 3rd in the B main I missed by 1 sec.
Lots of fast drivers,just getting my feet wet though.I'll see you at harc.


----------



## cjtamu

Much appreciation to all the people who worked so hard to pull this race off. 247 entries for a one day race, wow! Had a blast. I was beat when I rolled out of there at 2:15, and there were still 3 more races to run.


----------



## B4Maz

What are the results? Are the RC scoring pro results on the internet?


----------



## nik77356

Race was awesome. Jason Branham won buggy and truggy. David Joor won Ebuggy. I was absolutely exhausted when we got done at 5:30. I had been up for almost a full 24 hours.


----------



## wily

It was fun! I left early and it was a long day!


----------



## Big Phil

B4Maz said:


> What are the results? Are the RC scoring pro results on the internet?


I'm going to pick up a flash drive tonight and post the results tomorrow.


----------



## griz

*More Video*

Here is another vid from Sat.

http://promofo-racing.org/RCPRO-Hou-2.html

Griz


----------



## dlovett6

Big Phil said:


> I'm going to pick up a flash drive tonight and post the results tomorrow.


Phil please give me a call 254-598-2953 ASAP


----------



## mmorrow

From David Joor
Here are some pictures done by the Avid photographer, haha. These should be in a magazine!!!

http://www.houstonphotog.com/photos/avidrace/


----------



## jasonwipf

ya those pics rocked


----------



## Ronnie Norris

cool pics. they look great


----------



## Gary

Dave is my hero!


----------



## rivertrack

*THIEF AMONG US*

Some time during the race at the Texas pro series someone went into our trailer and went through our drawers and took a $140.00 High Torque JR servo still in the package. If any one has any info please contact Rivertrack. We will keep your identity secure. There is a reward for information leading us to the culprit. We allways help everyone when in need and do not appreciate thief's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Maybe they just borrowed it and will return or pay up the next race, and forgot to tell you about it during all the commotion hopefully so.


----------



## rivertrack

Well what if we go over to T Mobile abnd "Borrow" one of those $500.00 Fender phones and dont tell you about it.


----------



## kstoracing

Wouldn't bother me much, might **** Ruben off...lol. I hope who ever it was pays for whatever they took. 

Sucks you have to have cameras in your trailer now, or you have to think twice about leaving it open when you're away. To go and rumage for it is crazy. 

Karma will work it's way around, nothing goes unseen.


----------



## killerkustoms

rivertrack said:


> Well what if we go over to T Mobile abnd "Borrow" one of those $500.00 Fender phones and dont tell you about it.


Careful what you say and how you say it:hairout:bad example!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm glad you commented Rubine..........I was starting to wonder what his example meant........


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm glad you commented Rubine..........I was starting to wonder what his example meant........


CV at first I didn't want to comment but I think people should post on forums before not after their impaired.:brew:+:rybka:=:spineyes:


----------



## Tol Thomas

complete results?


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> complete results?


Wondering that too.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I know Jason won truggy and buggy, Roger and Jake got 2nd and 3rd, not sure which order, I got 4th but I want to complete results with laps. I wanna know how I did in the C B and A lap time wise.


----------



## sfleuriet

T Wells, i cant believe i let you beat me in E-buggy. You will be my target at Round 2


----------



## Snowmonkey

I am everybody's target I got punted all day at the track except Nick V I punted him pretty good in the main


----------



## jbranham50

Phillip or Jeremy can you please post the results from the State Series race?


----------



## 4merstatechamp

Snowmonkey said:


> I am everybody's target I got punted all day at the track except Nick V I punted him pretty good in the main


I can sympathize, I heard today that someone was unhappy with the e-buggy B-main, let me set the record straight, if someone feels that the results were an issue then speak up at the track when it happens. I usually don't say much when someone puts it in there and I end up ok, and I might say something when I get the short end of it, but lets be clear about the finish, ask your buddies Herb and Jim who hit who in the last turn of the race after I put the cleanist "Pass of the Century" on your boy three turns back, only to take it in the last turn:work:. I'm sorry he ended up full throttle off the track, but I don't hold a grudge, he will learn just like I did that you can't just muscle out a finish. I'm done now, hopefully silencing the background noise.


----------



## mmorrow

results please.


----------



## nik77356

mmorrow said:


> results please.


+1000000000


----------



## Tol Thomas

results?


----------



## nik77356

What are results?


----------



## Big Phil

You guys didn't win...Need more?lol


----------



## Big Phil

I don't have them on my pc..I'll post'em tomorrow.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Big Phil said:


> I'm going to pick up a flash drive tonight and post the results tomorrow. Posted on 3-15


Tomorrow came and went.



Big Phil said:


> I don't have them on my pc..I'll post'em tomorrow. Posted last night


Once again tomorrow is here and is soon to be gone again.


----------



## mmorrow

LOL


----------



## Big Phil

Tol Thomas said:


> Tomorrow came and went.
> 
> Once again tomorrow is here and is soon to be gone again.


I'm off on wend and thurs i was going to go get them today but things came up...Bunch of cry babies :headknock I sent a copy to dave thinking they would be posted on RCPro i also sent the buggy and Truggy to Jason.. But if you really need them meet me there in 20min and I'll print you a copy.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

They are posted on rcfiles under state series!


----------



## Big Phil

Jeremy Cupps said:


> They are posted on rcfiles under state series!


http://stateseries.rcprosites.com/si...ate/2010-03-13


----------



## Tol Thomas

Have any of you looked at the 1/8 Buggy A main? It has the sportsman Main not the expert.

Phil, I am happy you live that close to work/Mikes. But many of us racers are not that fortunate.


----------



## mmorrow

Nobody is crying. We are just messing with you for not doing what you said you would do. ; )


----------



## 4merstatechamp

mmorrow said:


> Nobody is crying. We are just messing with you for not doing what you said you would do. ; )


I disagree, you should be cryin B-main buddy!


----------



## mmorrow

That is a cheap shot Derrick.
Take them while you can. We will see how you do now that you are going to try and run the Pro class in RC Pro. 

Tol is correct the exp Amain is the sportsman Amain results. 
You would think after 2 weeks you could get it right.


----------



## nik77356

Derek, you can't talk. You qualified in the B in E-buggy!


----------



## 4merstatechamp

mmorrow said:


> That is a cheap shot Derrick.
> Take them while you can. We will see how you do now that you are going to try and run the Pro class in RC Pro.
> 
> The cheap shot was telling people you weren't worried about me. I agree your right about upcoming events, but keep in mind you ran Pro last year and you didn't have to worry about me! I guess the lesson here is be thoughtful what you say off the track and back it up on the track! Racing wouldn't be fun if we can't joke about it.
> 
> You Mugen guys stick together yea! Nick, I thought we were better than that.


----------



## mmorrow

Mugen guys stick together. What?
Take a look in the mirror Xray boy. Yea I said boy not the man.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> That is a cheap shot Derrick.
> Take them while you can. We will see how you do now that you are going to try and run the Pro class in RC Pro.
> 
> Tol is correct the exp Amain is the sportsman Amain results.
> You would think after 2 weeks you could get it right.


I sent him all of the results. I can't fix things on rcpro's website.


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks Phil.
I asked the question on ******** also. Maybe he will get it fixed.


----------



## mmorrow

It was Davids mistake. Sorry Phil
He has fixed it now.


----------



## mmorrow

WTG Derrick. I would be proud. At least you made the Amain!!!!! I guess I still owe you a 12 pack for your huge accomplishment.
You were the last place finisher that was still running at the end of the race. 9th
No wait Mike B flamed out and it cost him two laps and he still beat you. : (


----------



## mmorrow

I guess we r just making racing fun right?


----------



## 4merstatechamp

mmorrow said:


> WTG Derrick. I would be proud. At least you made the Amain!!!!! I guess I still owe you a 12 pack for your huge accomplishment.
> You were the last place finisher that was still running at the end of the race. 9th
> No wait Mike B flamed out and it cost him two laps and he still beat you. : (


That's a fair call, I ran out of gas on lap 16 and had to get my own car off the track 10/172.188. I am kinda proud of myself, I can come out once a month and still run at the top with you guys. Obviously this exchange has turned into something I didn't intend so lets just have fun in Austin, and surely a good competative season ahead.:cheers:


----------



## Snowmonkey

You know its all in fun Derrick . I would be right there with both of you but i sucked so bad i have no room to talk.


----------



## GoFaster

Snowmonkey said:


> You know its all in fun Derrick . I would be right there with both of you but i sucked so much i have no room to talk.


Mouth full? Maybe you should swallow.


----------



## Gary

Is this guy Derek Buster?


----------



## Snowmonkey

yep the one and only


----------



## Snowmonkey

Ron Hoto Eskimo Taylor you have no room to talk either :rotfl:


----------



## Gary

Snowmonkey said:


> yep the one and only


Thank God!

Sup D?


----------



## Gary

Snowmonkey said:


> Ron Hoto Eskimo Taylor you have no room to talk either :rotfl:


It's "Joto" White Boy!  Theres no "H" in the Anglish/*******/Vocabulary. :texasflag


----------



## cjtamu

Snowmonkey said:


> Ron Hoto Eskimo Taylor you have no room to talk either :rotfl:


No, it's now Ron "Eskihoto" Taylor. Hey Ron, why don't you glue up some spike tires for your 1/8 while you're there? I hear they work awesome. :wink:

Gary. We know.


----------



## nik77356

What happened to quasihoto?


----------



## Gary

Quasi meaning 4, I see this coming. :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> What happened to quasihoto?


He's still around, but he's still not Ron. I think he wants to be when he grows up though.


----------



## 4merstatechamp

Gary said:


> Thank God!
> 
> Sup D?


Hi Gary, when you going to stop crashing airplanes and come mix it up on the dirt. I hope road racing didn't ruin you. Man electric is back in style and we are bumpin and bangin, at least thats some peoples excuse.


----------



## Gary

4merstatechamp said:


> Hi Gary, when you going to stop crashing airplanes and come mix it up on the dirt. I hope road racing didn't ruin you. Man electric is back in style and we are bumpin and bangin, at least thats some peoples excuse.


Man, you know how I am! One week its fishing, the next its mountain biking, and this week its photography.

Besides, I'm a Grandfather now. I'm too old to be fast.


----------

